# New to the forum, but to floundering



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

I been reading the forum for a couple of years now and decided to join last week. Anyway here are some pictures of my rig. It is a Dawson 1600 with a 90 Mercury.


----------



## BLKFLYZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Good looking rig!! Welcome!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Glad you joined. Nice rig. How's your flounder gigging been so far this year?????????:usaflag


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

wow..how many watts do you have there....that's a lot of light...you can almost fry the flounder right on the spot....cool....very cool....what about the glare... do u get that much back at you or.... I guess your eyes will get used to it after a while uh!...On the generator: what kind/brand is it if you dont mind me asking....looks great man....thanks for sharing the pic.ALso, I was thinking....is there any kind of sun/nightglasses (clear that is) that will take the glare off the water ...just thought of that.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice set-up. That's the samelights I got on my rig. $8-10 apiece at Walmart and Lowes. If they get screwed up easy and cheap to replace.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

I have had a few nights with out even seeing a track and other nights where I had to quit early do to the Florida Limit. I have launched in Alabama a few nights and killed well over the Florida limit.

I'm using a Colman power mate 1800generator with (1) 500 watt and (4) 300 watt lights. The generator handles the lights plus my on board charger (2 bank 6 amp)for my trolling batteries very well.

As far as the glare there is not one unless it's choppy. With two in the boat my lights are 3''-5'' off the water.

They are the Wal-mart lights for under $10.00 and can return them if the break.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Very nice setup!!!!! Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Now go stick some !!!!!!!!!!!!! Nice 

Scott


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

That will do the trick WELCOME


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Gnwdad (10/23/2007)*I have had a few nights with out even seeing a track and other nights where I had to quit early do to the Florida Limit. I have launched in Alabama a few nights and killed well over the Florida limit.
> 
> I'm using a Colman power mate 1800generator with (1) 500 watt and (4) 300 watt lights. The generator handles the lights plus my on board charger (2 bank 6 amp)for my trolling batteries very well.
> 
> ...


I like your set-up. I run 2-500W on the front and 2-300W on the sides (same Wal-mart lights). You been lately?


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

> *Death From Above (10/23/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *Gnwdad (10/23/2007)*I have had a few nights with out even seeing a track and other nights where I had to quit early do to the Florida Limit. I have launched in Alabama a few nights and killed well over the Florida limit.
> ...






No I have not been since July, I have been working alot and bought a new house in early August. I was planning on going last Thursday, but the storm moved in.


----------

